

Storm: Distributed and Fault-Tolerant Real-time Computation - pron
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Storm-Introduction

======
steeve
Storm really has come a long way since it's introduction almost a year and a
half ago. Nathan Marz and the Backtype folks are really impressive people.

~~~
batgaijin
What has changed since the initial release?

------
davidw
I don't know what that page is doing, but memory usage and CPU went way up. Is
Storm some thing that starts running in my browser when I open infoq.com,
perchance?:-)

